

Beer Caps to Coffee Tables - sfairgrieve
http://blog.thehumangeo.com/2014/12/02/beer-caps-to-coffee-tables/

======
bostonpete
A little bit of a tangent, but my brother does a lot of bottlecap projects,
like this:

[https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-
xpa1/v/t1....](https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-
xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1531930_330726140436952_7969923392035998408_n.jpg?oh=c409ad63ee9dcadcef9ff0d086793ecd&oe=551C52FD&__gda__=1426901952_88d3192eaa8b6632efaee15061426a94)

...and this:

[https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
xfp1/v/t1.0-9/106227...](https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10622746_330726337103599_6366673448744973504_n.jpg?oh=a88cf6b42368d859a40065a55bac4c8c&oe=550E0D99)

------
Throwaway1224
I did a very similar project, although I just used the average pixel color and
had a randomized list to do a greedy algorithm.

As I was building the concept out, I made a version that output to Excel as
opposed to a bottle cap rendering. The results were pretty fun...

[http://huksu.com/pixelator/excel/](http://huksu.com/pixelator/excel/)

Sometimes I dump random images into peoples' Google docs.

------
michael_h
Nice! I made something similar to teach myself Qt. It took an image and turned
it into an offset grid of circles. You could adjust the area of the image
assigned to each cap to see how many caps you need to get something
recognizable. Then it would spit out a listing of how many caps you need for
each color.

Just a heads up: the number of caps needed to make a recognizable david
tennant in front of the tardis is very high. Table size becomes an issue. :)

------
ChuckMcM
Cool table, but side comment on the site. So there is a ton of unused pixels
on either side of the 'source code' sections which are forced into bottom
sliders to show inside their undersized boxes. Presumably the
syntaxhighlighter js stuff could be configured to make bigger boxes? Really
hard to read the code the way it is.

------
abeusher
Very cool project. I love people, data, and beverages -- this project touches
on all three!

